# Welches X-Problem könnte hier vorliegen?

## Battlestar Gentoo

Hallo,

bei Dosbox habe ich es bisher nicht geschafft, das Fenster auf FUllscreen zu setzen, wobei ich hier nicht eine nicht gefundene Option meine, sondern den Fensterinhalt des emulierten Programms, der sich nicht auf Fullscreen vergrößert. Er bleibt winzig in der Mitte, wobei der Restinhalt drumherum mit schwarz ausgefüllt ist.

Zweites Problem. Ich schaffe es mit Java nicht, in den Fullscreen Exclusive Mode zu wechseln, d.H. jenen Fullscreen-Modus, der den kompletten Bildschirm mitsamt der Taskleiste abdeckt, eben dass, was die meisten wohl auch unter Fullscreen verstehen. Mit Java ließ ich mir die Grafikeigenschaften ausgeben und kam zu folgendem Ergebnis:

```
Fullscreen Exclusive Mode: false

Image Caps is accelerated: true

Image Caps isTrueVolatile: false

Buffer, isPageFlipping: true

Buffer, isMultiBufferAvailable: false

Buffer, isFullScreenRequired: false

Graphic Device, isDisplayChangeSupported: false

```

Da in Dosbox und in Java die Probleme ähnlich sind, glaube ich, dass mein X-Server vielleicht falsch konfiguriert sein könnte, aber kann sich jemand vorstellen, wo das Problem entsteht?

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich kenne das von mplayer, schau mal ob du von "xv" nach "x11" wechseln kannst.

Tobi

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Hallo,

wo ist diese Einstellung zu finden? In xorg.conf jedenfalls nicht, zumindest mit einem grep -i 'xv' nicht?

----------

## Finswimmer

Poste mal die xorg.conf. Ich weiß leider nicht mehr genau, was ich gemacht habe.

Tobi

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Hier bitte..

```
Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

#      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

#    Load "freetype"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath   "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

#    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/local"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi" #von mir

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"  #von mir

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts" #von mir 

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"  #von mir 

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

    

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mouse0"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"   "256"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

     Option "ZAxisMapping"       "4 5"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   30-92

#    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

   DisplaySize  380 280      #in mm

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 50-160

# 1280x1024 @ 85.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 91.38 kHz; pclk: 159.36 MHz

Modeline "1280x1024_85.00"  159.36  1280 1376 1512 1744  1024 1025 1028 1075  -HSync +Vsync

Modeline "1152x864_85.00"  119.65  1152 1224 1352 1552  864 865 868 907  -HSync +Vsync

# 1280x1024 @ 75.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 80.17 kHz; pclk: 138.54 MHz

Modeline "1280x1024_75.00"  138.54  1280 1368 1504 1728  1024 1025 1028 1069  -HSync +Vsync

# 1280x1024 @ 86.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 92.54 kHz; pclk: 161.38 MHz

Modeline "1280x1024_86.00"  161.38  1280 1376 1512 1744  1024 1025 1028 1076  -HSync +Vsync

# 1280x1024 @ 80.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 85.76 kHz; pclk: 149.57 MHz

Modeline "1280x1024_80.00"  149.57  1280 1376 1512 1744  1024 1025 1028 1072  -HSync +Vsync

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

#das hier wurde von mir angefuegt

#    Option "NvAgp" "0"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset   "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xf86config:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "** NVIDIA (generic)                   [nv]"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    VideoRam    131072

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

    

    Option "UseEdidFreqs" "True"

        #Ist diese Option gesetzt, benutzt die HorizSync und VertRefresh

        #Werte, die in der EDID des Anzeigegeräts enkodiert sind. Die in

        #der EDID gegebenen Werte übergehen die in der "Section Monitor"

        #gesetzten Werte für HorizSync und VertRefresh. Werden vom

        #Anzeigegerät keine EDID bereitgestellt oder geben diese keine

        #hsync oder vrefresh Bereiche an, so benutzt X als Standard die

        #HorizSync und VertRefresh Bereich aus der Monitorsektion.

 #   Option "RenderAccel" "true"

 #   Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "** NVIDIA (generic)                   [nv]"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024_85.00" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024_85.00" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024_85.00" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Ich kenne das von mplayer, schau mal ob du von "xv" nach "x11" wechseln kannst. 

 

Sorry, aber ich glaube da bist du auf dem Holzweg. Das scheint überhaupt nichts mit dem Ursprünglichen Problem zu tun zu haben. 

"xv" und "x11" sind verschiedene Video-Ausgabe-Module von mplayer (xv ist die Hardwarebeschleunigte XVideo-Ausgabe und X11 ist ein Shared-Memory-Irgendwas-Treiber). In der xorg.conf kannst du diesbezüglich nichts einstellen. Außerdem hast du ja auch kein Problem bei der Videowiedergabe sondern anderswo.

Zu deinem eigentlichen Problem: Was sagt die Ausgabe von xrandr bei laufendem X-Server?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Ich kenne das von mplayer, schau mal ob du von "xv" nach "x11" wechseln kannst.  
> 
> Sorry, aber ich glaube da bist du auf dem Holzweg. Das scheint überhaupt nichts mit dem Ursprünglichen Problem zu tun zu haben. 
> 
> "xv" und "x11" sind verschiedene Video-Ausgabe-Module von mplayer (xv ist die Hardwarebeschleunigte XVideo-Ausgabe und X11 ist ein Shared-Memory-Irgendwas-Treiber). In der xorg.conf kannst du diesbezüglich nichts einstellen. Außerdem hast du ja auch kein Problem bei der Videowiedergabe sondern anderswo.
> ...

 

Hmm. Kann gut sein, dass ich damals, gleichzeitig den Video Ausgabe Modus und die Nvidia Treiber gewechselt habe, und dadurch was durcheinander würfel.

@Threadstarter:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "Device"
> 
>     Identifier   "Standard VGA"
> ...

 

Das sieht nicht gut aus. Von wann ist deine xorg.conf. Lass mal mit X -configure eine Neue erstellen und passe dann den Maus Pfad an.

Evtl hilft das was.

Tobi

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

 *Quote:*   

> @Threadstarter:
> 
> Zitat:
> 
> Section "Device"
> ...

 

Nun habe ich eine neue xorg.conf erstellt, aber das Ergebnis ändert sich leider nicht. 

Die Ausgabe von xrandr (mit der neuen xorg.conf) sieht so aus:

```
 SZ:    Pixels          Physical       Refresh

*0   1280 x 1024   ( 361mm x 271mm )  *85   75   86   80   60  

 1   1024 x 768    ( 361mm x 271mm )   85   75   70   60   87  

 2    800 x 600    ( 361mm x 271mm )   85   75   72   70   65   60   56  

 3    640 x 480    ( 361mm x 271mm )   85   75   73   60  

 4   1280 x 960    ( 361mm x 271mm )   85   60  

 5   1152 x 864    ( 361mm x 271mm )   85   75  

 6    960 x 720    ( 361mm x 271mm )   60  

 7    928 x 696    ( 361mm x 271mm )   60  

 8    896 x 672    ( 361mm x 271mm )   60  

 9    832 x 624    ( 361mm x 271mm )   75  

 10   700 x 525    ( 361mm x 271mm )   75   60  

 11   640 x 512    ( 361mm x 271mm )   85   75   60  

 12   720 x 400    ( 361mm x 271mm )   85  

 13   640 x 400    ( 361mm x 271mm )   85  

 14   576 x 432    ( 361mm x 271mm )   75  

 15   640 x 350    ( 361mm x 271mm )   85  

 16   512 x 384    ( 361mm x 271mm )   85   75   70   60   87  

 17   416 x 312    ( 361mm x 271mm )   75  

 18   400 x 300    ( 361mm x 271mm )   85   75   72   60   56  

 19   320 x 240    ( 361mm x 271mm )   85   75   73   60  

 20   320 x 200    ( 361mm x 271mm )   85  

 21   320 x 175    ( 361mm x 271mm )   85  

Current rotation - normal

Current reflection - none

Rotations possible - normal 

Reflections possible - none

```

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Ok, letztendlich fand ich heraus, dass der Fullscreen-Exclusive-Modus erst mit Java 1.6 läuft. Es scheint also doch kein X-Problem zu sein.

Allerdings ruft mein Java-Programm einen seltsamen Effekt hervor: Beim Zurückwechseln von 800x600 zu meinem Normalmodus zeigt Conky, mein Systemmonitor, plötzlich keine Schrift mehr an. Kann sich das jemand erklären? Am Programm wird's höchstwahrscheinlich nicht liegen:

```
import java.awt.Color;

import java.awt.DisplayMode;

import java.awt.FlowLayout;

import java.awt.GraphicsConfiguration;

import java.awt.GraphicsDevice;

import java.awt.GraphicsEnvironment;

import java.awt.Window;

import java.awt.event.MouseAdapter;

import java.awt.event.MouseEvent;

import javax.swing.JFrame;

import javax.swing.JPanel;

public class WorkingFullScreen extends JFrame {

   private JPanel panel = new JPanel(new FlowLayout());

   private GraphicsEnvironment ge;

   private GraphicsDevice gd;

   private GraphicsConfiguration gc;

   private Window w = new Window(this, gc);

   

   public WorkingFullScreen()   {

      ge = GraphicsEnvironment.getLocalGraphicsEnvironment();

      gd = ge.getDefaultScreenDevice();

   }

   

   

   public void setFSEM()   {

      if (!gd.isFullScreenSupported())  {

         System.out.println("Fullscreen exclusive mode not supported!");

         System.exit(0);

      }

      gd.setFullScreenWindow(w);

      if (gd.isDisplayChangeSupported())   {

          gd.setDisplayMode(new DisplayMode(800, 600, DisplayMode.BIT_DEPTH_MULTI, DisplayMode.REFRESH_RATE_UNKNOWN));

      }      

   }

   public String getDisplayMode() {

      DisplayMode dm = gd.getDisplayMode();

      return (dm.getWidth() + "x" + dm.getHeight() + " BitRate:"

            + dm.getBitDepth() + " RefreshRate:" + dm.getRefreshRate());

   }

   public void initWindow() {

      w.addMouseListener(new MouseAdapter() {

         public void mousePressed(MouseEvent e) {

            System.exit(0);

         }

      });

      panel.setBackground(new Color(0, 0, 0));

      w.add(panel);

      w.setVisible(true);

   }

   

   public static void main(String[] args) {

      WorkingFullScreen fenster = new WorkingFullScreen();

      fenster.setFSEM();

      fenster.initWindow();

      System.out.println(fenster.getDisplayMode());

   }

}
```

So sieht Conky davor und danach aus:

http://pics.pithax.net/screenshotDavor.jpg

http://pics.pithax.net/screenshotDanach.jpg

----------

